# Miriam Pielhau - Big Brother 8 Promos x15



## Claudia (4 Nov. 2010)

​


----------



## DonEnrico (4 Nov. 2010)

Miri ist eine süße, danke schön!:thumbup:


----------



## Franky70 (6 Nov. 2010)

BB habe ich nach Staffel 2,5 nicht mehr gesehen, aber Miri ist immer süß.
Danke.


----------



## walme (6 Nov. 2010)

Miri süss, der Rest?????


----------



## Punisher (11 Nov. 2010)

danke schön


----------



## Witti1 (11 Nov. 2010)

Danke, Danke !!!


----------

